# Slow down if you don't know lake



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I watched a couple of guys in a new bass boat run from the end of FM3186 to Hwy 190 Sunday afternoon wide open. They were probably 100 yards east of the marked channel. Not real sure how they made it. Slow down and be careful folks.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

****Nevermind I read your post as the 190 roadbed, you obviously meant 190 bridge @ Kickapoo. :headknock****


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL Yea they were running back to the highway, right through the middle of all the stumps that are marked with the PVC. I think they thought they were the channel marker. I'm not sure how they went where they did without hitting anything.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its easy when there is only 2" of boat in the water.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

muney pit said:


> Its easy when there is only 2" of boat in the water.


Yea tell you hit something!!! and sends you airborne then !!!You Land right side ,left side ,upside


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

First time I went into Harmon creek it was 2' low. Otherwise I would not have know about the mine field of stumps just below at full pool. Scary.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*This guy didn't know the lake*

And ended up getting impaled in a dock pylon

Actual ER photo - slow down dumbass boat drivers


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Nuff said !!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

He took it like a champ! :-D


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

If those guys made it back to the trailer without at least bending a prop blade, they are just lucky. Livingston has claimed many boats for a reason, oxygen thieves think they are immune...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I was expecting to crank up and go get them any minute. They ran on the west side of the marked Kickapoo channel at times within just a few feet of the short pieces of PVC marking the stumps . If I had to guess I'd say around 65-70 mph.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> If those guys made it back to the trailer without at least bending a prop blade, they are just lucky. Livingston has claimed many boats for a reason, oxygen thieves think they are immune...


 Isn't that the truth! I feel like I know the lake fairly well from Waterwood South all the way to Dam and I still pucker up in a lot of places! 
Heck I sheared a prop shaft in Kickapoo a few years ago in a place I had ran 100's of times


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I ran aground several years back when the Lake had been so low and rose about 6" barely flooding lots of ground.Beached my bass boat in the "S" curve I'd been around a million times in Kickapoo. Just flat out day dreaming. Luckily me or my rig wasn't hurt but it was a chore to get off the shallow ridge and back in to the creek.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I never go that way so could someone say whats the safe way to go in that area for info purposes?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

muney pit said:


> I never go that way so could someone say whats the safe way to go in that area for info purposes?


The Kickapoo channel is marked very well; however, coming out of it to the main lake there are no markings and you're on your own.
Here's what I've done for years: Once I leave the last set of markers heading out to the main lake, I point the nose of the boat to Indian Hills Point or slightly to the right of that point. That path is marked on my GPS now. A guide showed me that years ago and I've never had a problem, but there is some very nasty stuff on the east side (to the left) of that route if you were to venture off course. Once you get past the remaining standing timber by the old 3186 submerged road bed, it's fairly clear sailing. I would go slow the first time and mark it on your GPS and you should be fine after that. Good Luck


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ x 2. If you veer hard right and go around the end of the point where FM3186 runs in to the Lake there is one big stump that is usually visible right on the point.Just after you clear 3186 headed west you can line up on Indian Hills point and you're good.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

That route from the markers to Indian hills has a tree line through it. I saw the stumps when the water was down. If you search this forum, we have posted the Kickapoo waypoints to safely get you through there.


----------

